# Exposure Value Reading



## Fotoman (Apr 24, 2014)

Does anyone know if there is a way for me to see how many f stops a picture is under or overexposed in LR 5.4?


----------



## MarkNicholas (Apr 24, 2014)

You would get a rough idea by seeing how far along the exposure slider you need to go to "correctly" expose the photo.


----------



## Fotoman (Apr 24, 2014)

*Thanks*



MarkNicholas said:


> You would get a rough idea by seeing how far along the exposure slider you need to go to "correctly" expose the photo.


 The reason I need to see the number of stops above or below is so I can choose which fotos to put into my HDR software program. Any ideas?


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Apr 24, 2014)

In the Library Grid view-  
1. Select one image.
2. Click on the "Metadata" panel header to open it.
3. Click on the 'Drop-down' menu on the "Metadata" panel header" and choose "EXIF"
4. You may see in the panel "Exposure Bias" which will indicate if you used exposure compensation.

This screen dump shows I underexposed this image by 2 stops.


----------



## Fotoman (Apr 26, 2014)

Thank you so much, this is exactly what I wanted, even lightroom tech support did not know this!!!!!


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Apr 26, 2014)

I have gained much from these forums, and glad to help.
Maybe someone more knowledgeable could design a "Smart Collection" to search and show images -1 -2 +1 +2 etc.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 26, 2014)

I-See-Light said:


> Maybe someone more knowledgeable could design a "Smart Collection" to search and show images -1 -2 +1 +2 etc.



If I remember rightly, Jeffrey's Extended Search and Data Explorer plug-ins can search on the EV http://regex.info/blog/lightroom-goodies/extended-search http://regex.info/blog/lightroom-goodies/data-explorer and possibly John Ellis's Any Filter plug-in too http://www.johnrellis.com/lightroom/anyfilter.htm


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Apr 29, 2014)

Victoria those plug-in links are great-
Here is another tip for Fotoman-

In Grid view toggle the "J" key to display info on thumbnail frames.
Point the cursor and Right-Click on one piece of the information and select from the menu the information you want visible.
This way the "Exposure Bias" will be always immediately visible on every thumbnail in the grid view.


----------

